# Red Seal Pastry Exam



## pastryprincess (Jul 27, 2010)

So I've been looking online for some advice on the Red Seal Pastry Exam.

I have seen a few threads on people who did the Chef's Exam...but nothing on the Pastry.

Just wondering if anyone out there has done it,

Can give me some pointers on what I should focus on to prepare.

How did you find it in terms of ease/difficulty?

Did you pass on the first try?

Any advice is really appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I this the 6 hr pastry component of the red seal cooks program?

The one where you only have to prepare 1 bread dough with a braided variety and 6 individuals

and one dessert and 6 petit fours?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Is this a Canadian thing? I've never heard of the Red Seal Pastry Exam.


----------



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

I did the exam in Alberta. It was not too hard, but I definitely recommend studying. I was worried I would have to remember dough temperature formulas, but it was pretty much laid out already. What surprised me were the number of questions on frozen desserts and candymaking. I'm not sure if it will be the same for your province. Here are some links that helped me:

http://www.tradesecrets.gov.ab.ca/trades/pdf/trade_exams/024_exams/024_exam_eq_ip_qual_t1.pdf

http://www.tradesecrets.gov.ab.ca/trades/pdf/trade_glossaries/024_glossary.pdf

http://www.tradesecrets.gov.ab.ca/index.html?page=trades_occupations.asp


----------

